# Peanut butter n beetroot



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just tried peanut butter on ricecake with beetroot on advice from my sister who said it's good n it actually is not bad . Sounds horrid but give it a try let me know wot you's think .


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

that sounds disgusting but I will try it anyway


----------



## Mark23 (Sep 17, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> that sounds disgusting but I will try it anyway


It does I was same but isn't that bad if you like them both


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

normally I just spoon peanut butter out of the jar and separately I like beetroot with vinegar, but as I said I will try

one odd thing I like is brie cheese with caramelised onion melted in the microwave


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

tasted ok but i think i'll stick with my peanut butter, jam and banana toasties thanks


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like some ones got pregnacy cravings.Mark you should keep away from the male changing rooms LOL only joking but does sound disgusting.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought cheese and jam sandwiches and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches sounded disgusting before i tried them, both are goregous!!


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I thought cheese and jam sandwiches and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches sounded disgusting before i tried them, both are goregous!!


Yeah cheese and jam is quite nice first time I tasted that was in longrigend YO's:lol:.Not tried peanut butter and jelly though.


----------



## TmcG (Feb 15, 2010)

Sy. said:


> PB and jam is nice.. cheese and jam.. now thats just sick lol


Get fed it every sunday for six weeks with no other meal till monday you kind of acquire a taste for it.


----------

